

Show HN: One-page overflowing HTML5 navigation template using CSS3 :target - SchizoDuckie
http://jsfiddle.net/SchizoDuckie/fzZ9d/

======
SchizoDuckie
I wanted to share this little fiddle because i was amazed by how good any
device i can throw at this renders this.

No JS frameworks required, just a couple of lines of css. :target and :not()
are _very_ powerful and -webkit-overflow-scrolling: touch solves the problems
that iScroll solves with just one line!

